# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hội chứng ngừng thở khi ngủ_Sát thủ thầm lặng

## phuong_hanh3112

“Ngừng thở khi ngủ” là hội chứng ngày càng phổ biến và khá nguy hiểm hiện nay. Chẩn đoán, theo dõi và điều trị sớm sẽ loại bỏ nguy cơ tăng huyết áp, các bệnh tim mạch, bệnh lý mạch máu não giảm thiểu khả năng tử vong đột ngột. *Ai cũng có thể bị ngừng thở khi ngủ*
 Theo các chuyên gia về bệnh lý hô hấp, ngừng thở khi ngủ là trong quá trình ngủ, người bệnh bị ngưng lưu thông không khí trên 10 giây, có lúc giảm lưu thông không khí gọi là giảm thở, lưu lượng giảm trên 50% cũng trên 10 giây. Chính những lúc ngừng thở hoặc giảm thở như vậy làm không khí không lưu thông được vào phổi đem oxy tới não. Gọi là ngừng thở và giảm thở khi 1 giờ bị trên 5 lần.              Bác sỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng máy đo đa ký giấc ngủ Hội chứng ngừng thở khi ngủ gặp ở cả trẻ nhỏ, thanh niên, người trung và lớn tuổi. Theo PGS. TS Vũ Văn Giáp - Tổng thư ký Hội Hô hấp Việt Nam, các trường hợp dễ mắc hơn cả là nhóm có nguy cơ thừa cân, béo phì, mắc các bệnh lý chuyển hóa, tim mạch (có biểu kháng tăng huyết áp, khó kiểm soát huyết áp) hoặc bệnh nhân tiểu đường khó kiểm soát đường huyết.
 Theo các chuyên gia, ngừng thở khi ngủ khiến không khí không vào đến phổi để trao đổi oxy, gây ra thiếu oxy toàn thân ảnh hưởng đến mạch máu ở tim, phổi, thận, tuyến tụy, não... từ đó gây nên một loạt các rối loạn chuyển hóa, tăng huyết áp, ảnh hưởng đến các mạch máu não, mạch máu ở tim và khắp cơ thể dẫn đến bệnh tăng huyết áp, có nguy cơ mạch vành, mạch máu não, có thể bị nhồi máu cơ tim, đột quỵ do tắc mạch não, xuất huyết não. Chính vì vậy, ngừng thở khi ngủ về lâu dài có ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe và có nguy cơ gây đột tử.
 Trong ngắn hạn, ngừng thở khi ngủ ảnh hưởng đến sự tập trung trong học tập, công việc, lao động, đặc biệt có thể gây tăng động ở trẻ nhỏ, gây nguy hiểm khi tham gia giao thông. 
*Nhận biết và điều trị cách nào?*
 Theo PGS.TS Vũ Văn Giáp, triệu chứng đáng chú ý là ngủ ngáy, ngáy rất to và người bênh có cơn ngừng thở được người thân chứng kiến.
 Cụ thể, bệnh nhân đang ngáy rất đều, tự nhiên không thấy có tiếng động phát ra, trên 10 giây bắt đầu thấy bệnh nhân cựa mình, sặc lên rồi ngáy tiếp, đó là dấu hiệu biểu hiện cơn ngừng thở; bệnh nhân cảm thấy ngộp thở, ngột ngạt khó thở khi ngủ. Biểu hiện đáng chú ý nữa là bệnh nhân thường thức giấc vào ban đêm, có thể đi tiểu 3-4 lần, ngủ không ngon giấc; ngủ dậy mệt mỏi, đau đầu buổi sáng, không sảng khoái, rất buồn ngủ, rất khó tập trung… Bệnh nhân được đeo mặt nạ kết nôi với hệ thống máy giúp duy trì sự thông thoáng cho đường thở, tránh các cơn ngưng thở Để phòng ngừa, các chuyên gia khuyến cáo ngay khi có những triệu chứng ban đầu, cần đến các chuyên khoa hô hấp thăm khám để có phương án điều trị sớm nhất. “Việc theo dõi tình trạng bệnh chi tiết cũng như các biểu hiện bệnh lý kèm theo sẽ đem đến phác đồ điều trị hiệu quả nhất” – các chuyên gia khẳng định.
 Hiện nay, cách chẩn đoán hiện đại, chính xác là dùng máy đa ký giấc ngủ để ghi lại toàn bộ những dấu hiệu bất thường trong giấc ngủ. Đa ký giấc ngủ dựa trên các thăm dò chức năng được sử dụng phổ biến nhất trong chẩn đoán hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ. Phương pháp này thường được xem là tiêu chuẩn để chẩn đoán chứng ngừng thở khi ngủ, xác định mức độ nghiêm trọng của bệnh và đánh giá các rối loạn giấc ngủ khác có thể có hoặc không có hội chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ.

Vinmec áp dụng máy đo đa ký giấc ngủ hiện đại, toàn diện
Hiện nay tại hệ thống y tế Vinmec đã triển khai dịch vụ đo đa ký giấc ngủ. Khác với các máy đo đa ký giấc ngủ thông thường chỉ chẩn đoán được ngừng thở khi ngủ do tắc nghẽn, Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec sử dụng hệ thống đa ký giấc ngủ Sappire PSG. Đây là hệ thống theo dõi giấc ngủ toàn diện được phát triển bởi hãng CleveMed có thể chẩn đoán được nguyên nhân ngừng thở khi ngủ do tắc nghẽn, do nguyên nhân trung ương hoặc ngừng thở hỗn hợp. Hệ thống máy này có 22 kênh thu tín hiệu như: điện não, điện cơ, điện nhãn đồ, điện tim, đo nồng độ bão hòa oxy, đo áp lực đường thở, xác định ngáy, cảm ứng lồng ngực, cảm ứng ổ bụng, huyết áp, nhiệt độ...

----------

